# r15 IR remote extender not working



## 2kool4skool (Mar 13, 2006)

I have a Directv r15 and I want to use a remote extender so that I can control it from another room
I bought a radioshack extender and hooked it up in the other room
it worked for my tv, vcr, dvd, stereo, but not for the r15.

I am sure that the remote I have is the IR remote and not the RF remote (model ...23 not ...24) and when i pointed the remote at the radio shack extender and pressed buttons, it made the light blink, so it is transmitting IR. it just didn't operate the unit.
the ir blaster was right in fron t of the r15 ir window and I moved it around a lot just to make sure it was getting the signal. no luck.

Is the r15 not compatible with IR remote extenders or is there another model I should try? is there a workaround?

from what I understand, the r15 will be getting a software upgrade soon which will enable the RF antenna port on the back and allow me to buy the model ....24 RF remote like the HR20 has. then I can use the re mote all over the house.
but i really don't want to wait for directv to do this. I need a workaround now.
any help would be appreciated.
thanks
Steve
Carlsbad, CA


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

I have seen some posts regarding another product (slingbox) where the original versions were not able to generate some IR codes/flashes due to a hardware issue with the IR blaster they were using. They upgraded the hardware to correct the problem.

It is very possible the IR extender you bought may have some hardware limitation. You might check some tv/video specialty stores and see what they have available, or buy something on-line, but it will probably be an experimental process to find one that works.

I was preparing to use an older RS IR extender myself - just had not tried it yet. Now I wonder if mine will work. I'll let you know, but it won't be before tomorrow evening at the soonest before I get a chance to try it.

Carl


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

I thought they upgraded the software to fix the problemon the Slingbox? I hope it's not a hardware change. I am looking into buying one shortly especially since it just went on sale.


----------



## 2kool4skool (Mar 13, 2006)

thanks for such a fast reply. maybe the radio shack ones are not appropriate. I will try another brand and report my findings. 

any news on when the RF update for the r15 will be ready?


----------



## 2kool4skool (Mar 13, 2006)

there is a site selling the rc24 remote for the h10, h20 and r15, but it says 
"**The R15 requires a DirecTV software upgrade for the RF feature to be functional.
Estimated upgrade release is early to mid 2006. "


----------



## chrishiatt1973 (Nov 22, 2005)

2kool4skool said:


> there is a site selling the rc24 remote for the h10, h20 and r15, but it says
> "**The R15 requires a DirecTV software upgrade for the RF feature to be functional.
> Estimated upgrade release is early to mid 2006. "


here

http://www.2000networks.com/accessories/remotes/directv_rc24.html


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Kanyon71 said:


> I thought they upgraded the software to fix the problemon the Slingbox? I hope it's not a hardware change. I am looking into buying one shortly especially since it just went on sale.


Current model slingbox hardware and software work just fine with the R15. Their original hardware had some IR issues, and from what I have read in sling community forums, Sling has replaced at no charge, any slingbox where a customer has had this problem.

You should have no problems with a slingbox. I've got two and love them.

Carl


----------



## davenap (Dec 30, 2005)

I have been using the X-10 remote extenders and I beleive Radio Shack just rebrands them. I have no problem using the extenders for the R-15. I just installed a similar system for a friend and I used leapfrog extenders and they worked fine for me as well.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

carl6 said:


> Current model slingbox hardware and software work just fine with the R15. Their original hardware had some IR issues, and from what I have read in sling community forums, Sling has replaced at no charge, any slingbox where a customer has had this problem.
> 
> You should have no problems with a slingbox. I've got two and love them.
> 
> Carl


Sweet, thank you very much for the information. Will be off to pick one up this week. With all the traveling I do out of town for work it will be a great thing.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

carl6 said:


> I was preparing to use an older RS IR extender myself - just had not tried it yet. Now I wonder if mine will work. I'll let you know, but it won't be before tomorrow evening at the soonest before I get a chance to try it.
> 
> Carl


Doesn't work. RCA branded, and at least 6 to 8 years old so it doesn't surprise me. Guess I need to buy some new ones now.

Carl


----------



## 2kool4skool (Mar 13, 2006)

thanks guys
I'll try the X-10 or leapfrog
the radioshack one I had wasn't like the x-10 (pyramid) it was different.
Steve


----------



## ejohnson (Jan 4, 2006)

I use "JENSEN DSC-IR100A Remote Control Extender" and have not had any problems.


----------

